# more parts!!!!



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

ok.. yeah i have the AEM, stromung is en route, hotshot headers, knock and balance shaft deal, is there anything else?! maybe i've missed the upgrades, and i don't wanna do NOS just yet (and for all those you like to say NOS is a company here ya go) excuse me NITROUS OXIDE. thanx >dreamin


> so lemme get this str8 your civic has 1.6L as where my bottle of mountain dew has 2?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you've got everything...........but here's a suggestion. This isn't the best place for Spec V by far...............go to

www.thevboard.com and join that............it's primarily for the SER/Spec V family..........................that's where you'll get the best info.


----------



## Kimchee76 (Oct 25, 2002)

Is there a site specifically for QG18DE? I guess we suck if we don't


----------



## TigerScorpion (Jul 15, 2002)

I agree with you Kimchee, there is not enough info or upgrades for the QG18.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

TigerScorpion said:


> *I agree with you Kimchee, there is not enough info or upgrades for the QG18. *


Well, there's quite a few bolt ons available for the QG. There also seems like there's a few things in the works too. Keith hasn't talked about his in awile and Travis is working on a QG turbo kit. Have faith my friends.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

TigerScorpion said:


> *I agree with you Kimchee, there is not enough info or upgrades for the QG18. *


dude, we have full bolt ons...........being the lowest model in the sentra line, that's pretty darn good..........intakes, header, exhaust, pulley............I think that's pretty darn good so far. Cams on the other hand are going to be a while....so don't hold your breath.


----------



## Kimchee76 (Oct 25, 2002)

I just said that it's stinks that there's no website for our GXEs that's all. I know we have a lot of boltons compared to my 97 base model Camry when it came out.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

we really don't need a website, as there really are very few people serious about modding their QG. Most other QG owners that "mod" taht I see, are complete ricers. it's really embarassing, lol.


----------



## Kimchee76 (Oct 25, 2002)

You actually seen a GXE riced up? I have only seen about five B15 around my town, which makes up about 50,000 in population where they don't have a muffler shop that does mandrel bends, one custom stereo shop, and most classic/muscle car restoration shops. Back home on Guam, which is a one of the u.s. territories I could have it my way like at Burgerkings with a competitive price. Anyways I called up Greg at Mossy to find out anything new for us at SEMA and he said the only thing that was intriguing was some magnesium FSTB which cost $250 ahahah and I also asked him about dampers like KYB & Koni...NADA. You know anyone who has a full setup of ES polystuff bushings install around here? My co-worker mentioned about some hydraulic press machine to pop those bushings in.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Mike at Motivational can do a complete front and rear damper setup for $640. 

You don't need a mandrel bent exhaust. There aren't as many shops that do it as you think.


----------



## Kimchee76 (Oct 25, 2002)

By full damper setup meaning shortened dampers using Koni inserts right where I could use regular springs like Progress?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

basically yes....stronger housings with full Koni systems.........professionally customized to work with lowering springs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

Dreamin of 13's said:



> *ok.. yeah i have the AEM, stromung is en route, hotshot headers, knock and balance shaft deal, is there anything else?! maybe i've missed the upgrades, and i don't wanna do NOS just yet (and for all those you like to say NOS is a company here ya go) excuse me NITROUS OXIDE. thanx >dreamin *


pulley and flywheel at unorthodox racing. random technologies will make you a cat if you give them yours for a little while (dont know how long). these are specV parts so u know.
dont flame me about how this and that doesn't do anything or isn't worth it...i dont care. they're available parts none the less.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

mike at motivational engineering is a good friend of mine. he did a set of struts for my 95 200 sx. man what a diff. i am getting ready to get a set for my 2002 from him as soon as i get the money


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *you've got everything...........but here's a suggestion. This isn't the best place for Spec V by far...............go to
> 
> www.thevboard.com and join that............it's primarily for the SER/Spec V family..........................that's where you'll get the best info. *


been there, didnt like it much. I stuck around for a bit but found people there to mostly be asses. Obviously not everyone, but most of the people who posted stuff constantly. b15sentra.net is far better.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2002)

Get your timing advanced, it's awesome free power (if you are in good with a Nissan tech)!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tbuh said:


> *Get your timing advanced, it's awesome free power (if you are in good with a Nissan tech)! *


 ]


LOL unfortunately you obviously don't know it's a pointless mod, as on the QG and QR alike, ignition timing is continuously variable.


----------



## GXEman (Oct 24, 2002)

I didn't know that.


----------

